# My end-grain cutting boards



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

I just started with woodworking, and I am really enjoying making cutting boards so far. Here are my first two:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've said it before and I will say it again, these are some great looking boards. The checkerboard one is awesome but the one in the first picture is just stunning. Fantastic work. Be careful though. Making these things is very addictive.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done. You obviously got the cuts nice and square and that first pattern is very impressive.

Keep up the fine work.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice Boards !!!*

Great job on the boards.
I like the pattern on the first one also. :thumbsup:


----------



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

I used an extra strip from my first board to make a matching bread knife handle. It came out pretty good for my first one, if I do say so myself!


----------



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

That looks nearly impossible. Very nice.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

I was just going to comment that as nice as the boards are the knife is what really sets it off! Good work.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the boards, really love the knife hanle.


----------



## pepperduck (Aug 29, 2011)

Those boards are really cool man.

Very impressive.


----------



## board foot (Oct 29, 2011)

nice job!!


----------



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

